# Speaking of exhausts...



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

... over on the General board there was a question about exhausts. I have the same question but aimed at M3s, specifically because M3s have that tinny rasp in the stock exhaust. Plus I'm determined to make use of this M board!

So what is a good exhaust for the M3 which will eliminate that rasp? From what I hear, it's the resonator, right? It'll be quite a while before I think about actually replacing it, but I'm trying to line all my ducks up.

Quack.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

yeah, switching exhausts alone won't eliminate the rasp.

Most people are choosing either Eisenmann or Supersprint.


----------



## SacM3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You may find as I did that the rasp actually grows on you. It's a unique sound, really stands apart from the fart pipes that are so prevalent out there.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

From what I've learned the rasp is a combination of exhaust and the engine. As the others have said, ya can't make it go away.

The eisenmann is pretty popular for the M.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

SacM3 said:


> *You may find as I did that the rasp actually grows on you. It's a unique sound, really stands apart from the fart pipes that are so prevalent out there. *


I second that... :thumb:


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *yeah, switching exhausts alone won't eliminate the rasp.
> 
> Most people are choosing either Eisenmann or Supersprint. *


Eisenmann :thumb:


----------



## DKJBama330ci (Dec 22, 2001)

Oh God, PLEASE tell me those aren't conti's on that M3
Sacrilege, Pure unadulterated sacrilege.
DKJ



ALEX325i said:


> *
> 
> Eisenmann :thumb:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

DKJBama330ci said:


> *Oh God, PLEASE tell me those aren't conti's on that M3
> Sacrilege, Pure unadulterated sacrilege.
> DKJ
> *


Well, that's what comes on them (50% of them anyway)


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

DKJBama330ci said:


> *Oh God, PLEASE tell me those aren't conti's on that M3
> Sacrilege, Pure unadulterated sacrilege.
> DKJ
> 
> *


Yup. ATYCLB's right, and I think those are Contis.

I was lucky. I got these :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> Well, that's what comes on them (50% of them anyway) *


My CPO E36 M3 was fitted with Contis prior to my taking delivery (they thought they were being nice by putting 5 new tires on it). And I had been inclined to slam them along with everyone else.

Then I did a weekend drivers school with them a week ago (hoping to kill them) and, you know what, they did quite well. They may not have as much grip as some of the elite tires, but they give up their grip in a very predictable fashion. They're actually great tires to learn on because of their predictability.

Sure they are torn up on these boards and sure they have a very non-sexy tread pattern, but as far as actual performance goes, they're really not that bad.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> My CPO E36 M3 was fitted with Contis prior to my taking delivery (they thought they were being nice by putting 5 new tires on it). And I had been inclined to slam them along with everyone else.
> 
> ...


I have Contis on the 325i. I agree. Contis may not be awesome tires, but they sure do everything I ask of them...


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

I agree. I found the same thing when I autocrossed the 323, which had Contis. They gripped acceptably, broke away evenly, were pretty quiet, were good in the rain, and wore very well (at 24K miles there was still tread depth left, even with 4 autocrosses).



TD said:


> *
> 
> My CPO E36 M3 was fitted with Contis prior to my taking delivery (they thought they were being nice by putting 5 new tires on it). And I had been inclined to slam them along with everyone else.
> 
> ...


----------



## pj1234 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Conti's*

Anyone here old enough to remember the late 60's, early 70's when you couldn't get a round Conti? Since the same family that is a majority stockholder in BMW was majority owner of Varta Batteries and Continental.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Conti's*



pj1234 said:


> *...remember the late 60's, early 70's when you couldn't get a round Conti? *


Hunh? Talk about a rough ride...










(okay, the above would actually give a smooth ride... but you get the idea)


----------



## M3madness (Jun 5, 2004)

*Rasp*



SacM3 said:


> You may find as I did that the rasp actually grows on you. It's a unique sound, really stands apart from the fart pipes that are so prevalent out there.


The Rasp is great that's one thing I don't want to lose........good call buddy


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

I love the raspy sound of my M3. It's part of what makes my car special.


----------



## mathewquick (Jun 26, 2003)

Imola Ed said:


> ... over on the General board there was a question about exhausts. I have the same question but aimed at M3s, specifically because M3s have that tinny rasp in the stock exhaust. Plus I'm determined to make use of this M board!
> 
> So what is a good exhaust for the M3 which will eliminate that rasp? From what I hear, it's the resonator, right? It'll be quite a while before I think about actually replacing it, but I'm trying to line all my ducks up.
> 
> Quack.


Ed

What sort of rims have you got on that car? Those look tight as hell.

-Quick


----------

